
Post Mortem of Ludum Dare 38 and Bullet Surfing - bluedino
http://www.andy-rambles.com/post/LD38-one-week-later/
======
yumaikas
I am the author of this article (and game).

It's been a while since I participated in a game jam, but I highly recommend
doing it at least once or twice.

~~~
xwdv
What technologies do you recommend for getting a game going as quickly as
possible?

There’s so much to do, art, sounds, music.

~~~
yumaikas
It depends, to be honest.

For me, Love2d, Pyxel Edit and Bosca Ceol have worked well.

There are things like music generators to help if you're super slow at music
composition like me.

Also, having a small scope helps.

~~~
xwdv
I have zero experience in music composition and would be super slow and
terrible, what are some good music generators?

------
mrspeaker
I love Ludum Dare (I've done about 12 of them - they are great fun) - ANNNND,
I love reading people's post-mortems... but I gotta ask - how did this post
mortem from from LD38 in 2017 make it to the front page? Seems like some black
magic!

Anyhoo, the write up is great - and weird timing - I just went to see when the
next Ludum Dare was this morning, and was surprised to see it's in 117 days...
they've reduced it to twice a year now.

~~~
yumaikas
It's a mystery to me as well. I didn't post it. I still don't know how it got
surfaced. I've not been actively promoting that blog.

~~~
freehunter
I had the same thing happen to me recently. A blog I use to anonymously rant
against ridiculous things in my industry went from 2, maybe 3 visits per day
to over 200,000 when someone randomly posted an article to HN and Reddit. I
didn’t notice until 24 hours later. No idea how that person found me or why
they decided to post that.

------
29athrowaway
(2017)

